# My props so far....



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Back in September i convinced the wife to have a halloween party at our house. I have always loved halloween, but never really decorated alot. Maybe some store bought stuff here and there. Well thanks to this website I have sucessfully built several props for our party. Here are some pictures.

What do you think.

*The Bone Yard BBQ
Credit for this one goes to Brewsters Yard Haunt*
Brewsters Yard Haunt

I haven't set it up yet, but I will post some pics after the party to show it in action.










*This is my version of the kicking hangman powered by a wiper motor. This was the initial test run, and I gotta say, I love it. I wired a pressure mat to activate it.*






*Over the weekend I started my coffin bar. It is not 100% complete yet, but almost there. Credit for this idea goes to OldsGuy350 over at Halloween Forum
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/78355-coffin-bar-tutorial.html*
Although his looks infinitely better than mine, I only had one weekend to complete it. The pictures are not the best, I will try to take some better ones once it is completed.










Here is the inside of the bar. (not completed yet)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that kicking guy looks real


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, particularly if this is your first shot at making your own props.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely not bad....three props is solid. I too like the kicking man. Really looks like he's struggling. Proper amount of filling too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Roxy and I think you better keep that prop indoors unless you want the cops stopping by every few minutes or so. Excellent work .


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking props. Your party guests should be impressed.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you've done a great job - the kicking man is my favorite!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I live in a townhouse, so the hanging man will be indoors, The coffin and the BBQ will be out in the backyard. 

Incidently, I think the hangman is my favorite as well. If anyone cares to see the inner working, i could post some pictures of it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work!! These are your first props and you only just started in September?? I think we can expect great things from you! Very impressive!


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would love to see how that kicking hangman works, That is one awesome prop!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm surprised the wiper motor can sustain that motion without burning itself up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

It all looks good, especially the hangman, good job. Those 3 props should help you have a successful halloween party


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

We actually have more than 3 props that we have built. My wifes projects consisted of a dozen or so PVC flicker candles, a spider victim, and some bodies wrappped in plastic. I do not have pictures of those yet, but will very soon.

I still can't believe that we spent less than $100 and 6 very nice props to showcase at the party. Hopefully, i will be in a new house next year that has a nice front yard to build A LOT more.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

impressive! i think my favorite is the BBQ skeleton! will it be rotating or anything like that?

i also love the hangman and would love a shot of his innerds!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> impressive! i think my favorite is the BBQ skeleton! will it be rotating or anything like that?
> 
> i also love the hangman and would love a shot of his innerds!


Yes, I hooked a rotisserie motor up to the BBQ, and have orange flicker lights surrounded by firewood that i burned with a blow torch for the charred effect. I post a video of it in action after the party. I think it looks excellent at night.

I need to wire in a new power supply fo the hangman tonight, i will take some pictures of innerds and post them.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I love the BBQ corpse, especially with the rod that goes through the eye!! I like the attention to detail on how the flesh would look after roasting. Hanging man was good too, but I prefer the BBQ guy more.

For next year if you decided to get adventurous, you could replace the top of the TPC with clear acrylic and put on one of those semi-transparent window treatments. (The kind that you see in car windows) Have it made to look like rough wood (a sign shop might be able to help you.) This way when you approach it, it looks closed but when you get over it...there's something inside. Anyway, I hope that was clear enough to understand.

Props to you, dude!!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> I'm surprised the wiper motor can sustain that motion without burning itself up.


You would be supprised at the torque a wiper motor has. Just wire a 12vdc power supply with a decent amperage (like 4A) and that thing will go all night.

I hacked a fog machine timer and set it to run for 10 seconds. I then wired a pressure mat to the timer button on the fog timer. This way when someone steps on the mat, the hangman will start to kick for 10 seconds and then stop until activated again.

My house has Cedar wood beams that run through the living room about 15 feet from the ground. The hangman will be hung fromt he beam with the pressure mat concealed under a carpet runner in the hallway next to it. The hallway opens up into the living room, so when they go down the hallway and step onthe mat, the first ting they see (about 2 steps later) is a hangman thrashing about.

My wife did not know I was going to animate it, and it scared the crap out of her at about 10 PM one night. Ahhhh, good times, good times indeed.


----------

